# JD 5410 & 520 Loder



## KNHOOPER (Mar 8, 2010)

Just purchased a 2000 model 5410 with a 520 JD loader. I cant find any info on this loader such as lift capacity. If anyone knows anything about this loader and also any useful info on the 5410 tractor that might be of help to me please let me know. Thanks in advance


----------



## dbary985 (Aug 31, 2008)

Here's a manual:
http://manuals.deere.com/omview/OMW44993_19/

It doesn't mention the specs when mounted to the 5410 but does mention specs on when mounted to the 5400 and 5500.

Good luck with the new machine!


----------

